# Recommended health policies



## PrincesHighway (Nov 11, 2011)

I an looking for a good insurance policy for my girlfriend. 

What are the best options and covers in Australia at the moment?

We look for one that covers alot including diving, possible pregnancy, general health checkups, tests for cancer or disease, lady Dr visits . Etc etc. .. A good thorough cover and for a good price.

She is a healthy 29 year old with no on going problems.

Who can provide some advice because there is to companies and policies?

Thanks in advance,
Otis


----------

